# Slendertone and Separated muscles



## haze

I was just wondering if anyone knows if a slendertone belt would make separated stomach muscles worse?
I've lost around 7 stone in the past 18 months and I want to tone up my stomach. My stomach muscles are still slightly separated, not as bad as they were after I had my DD but I still look pregnant if I don't hold my stomach in properly. 
Anyway has anyone ever used one and has it made a difference? 
I do other exercise btw, I'm not just relying on this. 
Thanks :)


----------



## aliss

It won't make it worse but it won't engage the transverse muscle to make it better.

I recommend Julie Tupler's maternal fitness program to correct diastasis, mine has gone from 4 fingers to less than 2 fingers in 2 months, it was very helpful.


----------



## porkypig

Can your separated muscles ever go back completely? I can still get a finger in between: will sit ups help? X


----------



## aliss

porkypig said:


> Can your separated muscles ever go back completely? I can still get a finger in between: will sit ups help? X

Situps will make it worse. If you have diastasis, situps and crunches should not be done _ever_ again.

Under 2 fingers is a "new" normal for a woman who has had a diastasis. You may never go below 2 fingers, maybe you will. But one finger is fine and does not leave you susceptible to hernias.


----------



## haze

I can't believe the difference it's made already tbh. I've been using it for 3 weeks and before (left) my stomach looked square and box-like which was where the muscles push out and now (right) it definitely looks less square.


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh138/haze22333/600665_10152521807345005_1964832055_n_zpsb15b2735.jpg


----------



## ames_x

Can really see a differance! Can I ask how you lost 7stone - amazing btw, well done!! 

What slendertone do you use? x


----------



## haze

Thanks :D I lost the weight doing slimming world and pole fitness. I used the ab slendertone belt, the unisex one I think.


----------



## Lina

My understanding is that you can do stomach exercises on a separation of 2 fingers and less. I had a finger and a half separation and have started doing sit ups recently and my separation has come down to one finger.


----------



## aliss

Lina said:


> My understanding is that you can do stomach exercises on a separation of 2 fingers and less. I had a finger and a half separation and have started doing sit ups recently and my separation has come down to one finger.

Yes, you just have to monitor it as it can re-separate (or not!). But there are so many other abdominal exercises that will not re-open it (planks, stomach vacuums), plus all compound lifts, that are just as effective, so there is really no need to do the ones that put you at risk.


----------



## Lina

aliss said:


> Lina said:
> 
> 
> My understanding is that you can do stomach exercises on a separation of 2 fingers and less. I had a finger and a half separation and have started doing sit ups recently and my separation has come down to one finger.
> 
> Yes, you just have to monitor it as it can re-separate (or not!). But there are so many other abdominal exercises that will not re-open it (planks, stomach vacuums), plus all compound lifts, that are just as effective, so there is really no need to do the ones that put you at risk.Click to expand...

Thanks, the thought of never again being able to do sit-ups really depresses me. Is stomach vacuum the one where you hold your stomach in? and can you link me a compound lift?


----------



## aliss

Yes, that's the stomach vacuum!

A compound is just a whole body move - pushup, squat, deadlift, bench press


----------

